# Spouse visa uk Financial requirements bonus and overtime



## Ann1994 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi guys
I signed up as i needed help and after searching for days Im still no closer to figuring this out. I wanted to apply for the spouse visa, but struggling with the Financial Requirements element. My current salary is £17400 which falls below the £18600 i need, however i do overtime regularly and i receive 2 annual bonuses in August and February. I have started an application online but most likely i won't submit my application till early April. My Gross Pay for my last 6 payslips look like below. My usual gross monthly pay is around £1455 which i know isn't enough. i receive 2 bonuses annually in August and February of aproximately £900 plus overtime which varies anywhere between £50 - £150 a month. 

i wanted to ask since my payslip in december took a big hit as i took unpaid leave should i apply under salaried or non salaried. My next payslip should be larger at approximately £2500 and i am also due a pay increase in march so hopefully that will strengthen my application. my only worry is the financial requirements.
so far this year from April 2017 to January 2018 my total gross earnings come uo tp £19700 so i know i have definitely earned more than required, however how would i calculate this. add up all the lat 6 months paycheque, divide by 6 to obtain a monthly average and then x's by 12 to find an annual amount (which gives 9831/6 = 1638.5, then times 12 = 19662 which is above the threshold.as it hardly seems fair that they should use my lowest payslip as my bonuses and overtime push this further. also the figure i use in the financial requirements would that be the amount after i have done the calculation including overtime or just what my gross salary is as i don't want it to fail. I will have 12 months payslips and banks statements printed just in case to demonstrate that i have met the requirement but its just so complicated. if the Home office was to use my lowest payslip at 1206 they would calculate annual at £14472 which means i would have to earn at least £2064 In overtime and bonus in last 6 months (might be doable) to qualify so am i better applying under non salaried 

have had a look at Appendix 2, which says 3.3 indicate the main method of meeting the financial requirement should i select income from salaried employment in the uk and then Category B. as this is variable income? or should it stay as Category A.? sorry for being so dumb i didn't realise it was this complicated

August £2369
September £1518
October £1604
November £1625
December £1206 (i took unpaid leave to visit my partner)
Janaury £1509.

I'm so sorry if this has been explained before, i just can't grasp it. I would love to get a solicitor/laywer to help with the application process but its just so costly Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you salaried or unsalaried? You don't get to choose. You're either one or the other.


----------



## Ann1994 (Feb 5, 2018)

i would think salaried as i usually get the same basic pay each month, then any additional hours i work and overtime is added to this. would this mean theres no point doing an application as decembers payslip is well below the threshold so will get declined or will they still consider my overtime and bonus to add to this? 

Many thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If your pay is salaried (that is, you are paid regularly the same amount), your lowest payslip in the period is annualised (if paid monthly, that means multiplied by twelve). Overtime and bonus pay over the period is summed and then annualised, then added on top of the number for your base pay


----------



## Ann1994 (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you, i just re read the Financial Requirements Appendix, if i hadn't taken the unpaid holiday to see my partner using my normal salary and then the bonuses and overtime would have been more than sufficient, i might just wait another 5 months before i apply as i don't want to pay then be rejected, i guess when your panicking and hoping you make enough you don't think clearly. Thank you so much for your help. really appreciate it


----------

